# Ldconfig and Gdal-Grass plugin



## pieside (Nov 12, 2013)

Hello,

In order to have the latest versions of GrassGIS and QGIS installed together, I must install the Gdal-Grass plugin. To do this, I need to add /usr/local/grass-7.0.svn/lib to the *shared library cache*.

After several tests, the shared libraries don't appear when I call `ldconfig -r`.
First, I've tried to do this:

`# ldconfig -m /usr/local/grass-7.0.svn/lib`

Secondly, I've tried  to add the path to /etc/ld.so.conf and to do so I used 

`# /etc/rc.d/ldconfig restart`.

In the two cases, the path is registered in the search directories but the libraries aren't.
Last thing: The following line is written in /usr/ports/databases/grass/Makefile

```
USE_LDCONFIG=   ${PREFIX}/${GRASS_INST_DIR}/lib
```

It means that it works with the ports but it doesn't work with the manual method.
Here is the linux procedure: http://grasswiki.osgeo.org/wiki/Compile_and_install_GRASS_and_QGIS_with_GDAL/OGR_Plugin#All_stuff_installed_but_QGIS_doesn.27t_see_GRASS_or_r.out.gdal_doesn.27t_work.3F


----------

